# [App][Tutorial] Applying Sharp Wallpapers On Your Cm7 Hp Touchpad! Update: Now With A Convenient Market App! (Includes A Preview)



## zondajag (Aug 22, 2011)

Open the Android Market and search for "*HP Touchpad Wallpaper Applier*".
A big thanks to 'khanning' for making this convenient app!

The app doesnt require reboot but does need you to put your *1536x1024* images into the
"*/sdcard/touchpad_wallpapers*" directory that is created the first time you launch the app.

It for any images with dimensions *larger than* *1536x1024* the app will center-crop and resize the image so for best results pre-crop your images on a computer and transfer them over.

*>>>Market Link<<<*

I have tested this app myself and even close up I cant see any image compression going on!
Here's a screenshot with it applied (Click to enlarge):










My old screenshot using my manual method with it applied (Click to enlarge):










Update 1: I have added what a home screen looks like using this method and also the wallpaper file I used for this particular screenshot.
Update 2: I have added some more details to the guide after hearing about some possible obstacles(nothing to worry about







).
Update 3: Turns out this method isn't limited to just .png files! .jpg , .gif (although animated ones don't animate) and .bmp files work as well (thanks to those who pointed this out).
Update 4: An individual known as 'khanning' has released a great svelte little app on the Android Market that does what my manual method does and applies wallpapers correctly to your HP Touchpad!!!

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
The following guide is now redundant but I will leave it here anyway:

*1)*Apply a normal wallpaper if you haven't got one already
(If you have a live wallpaper currently applied the following steps won't work)
(If you have a wallpaper applied that isn't a live wallpaper skip this step)

*2)*Obtain your desired wallpaper and using the image file editor of your choice resize or crop it so that its dimensions are *1536x1024*.
(I used this free windows program used Irfanview, but Photoshop is also fit for the task) 

*3)*Copy this to your SD Card.

*4)*Rename the file '*wallpaper*' without the ('*.png*' or '*.jpg*' or *'.gif'* or* '.bmp'*)
(It might be best to do this once you copy the file to your sdcard as windows likes to hide some file extensions occasionally)

*5)*Replace the '*wallpaper*' file in */data/data/com.android.settings/files/* using the android file explorer app of your choice.
(I used ES File Explorer (its free) with 'Root Explorer' and 'Mount File System' selected, but this may not be required.)
(Alternatively you could use the 'Root Explorer' app and enable 'Mount R/W' and to maintain correct permissions select the following set (although this may not be necessary):
*_____**|**Read|Write|Execute|*
*Owner|*..Y...|...Y...|.....Y.....|
*Group* |..Y...|...Y...|.....Y.....|
*Others*|..N...|...N...|.....Y.....|
)

*6)*Restart your launcher process. Or failing that, just restart your HP Touchpad.
(Actually this step can be optional as I have found that once you replace the wallpaper file the change is instantaneous for me, at least when using Launcher Pro







) 

My wallpaper file>>> http://www.mediafire...si3e17f59tgwdiq

A call to app developers out there:
I am now looking into making an app that does some of this stuff for you automatically but as my skills in java are pretty much non-existent so this could take a while.
I'm looking to make the app (that may or may not need root privileges) which checks if your input image is the correct resolution. Then the app would ideally make a backup of the existing wallpaper file and then make the necessary changes and replacements.
If someone else can do this go ahead but post it in this thread so I can put it in the first post for easy access.


----------



## Tomen8r (Sep 19, 2011)

Nice .. Thanks again Z..


----------



## Slicky (Oct 22, 2011)

Hey, I have exactly done what u said, but now im not more able to change my background  What can i do, to change them now?

Gtreets, Karim.


----------



## zondajag (Aug 22, 2011)

Was the file you used in png format and not just a renamed jpg or something? I am unaware of what happens if you have a file with dimensions larger than 1536x1024....smaller files are ok but the problem with the quality was that android or whatever constrained the dimensions of the wallpapers before applying.


----------



## altimax98 (Jul 14, 2011)

Use multipicture wallpaper... works great


----------



## Slicky (Oct 22, 2011)

I've downloaded a .jpg File and edited this Wallpaper in Photoshop. I changed the resolution and after that i saved the changed file with Photoshop as a .png. This File i took to the folder you told us and renamed it, to wallpaper without that .png. Was that correct?


----------



## theboundless (Oct 13, 2011)

Doesn't seem to work, and now only the stock cyanogenmod wallpaper is there, I can't even change it to anything different now. Any thoughts?


----------



## fullmaster (Aug 27, 2011)

wallpaper slideshow works great and makes them like on the webos side. BUT it is live so uses ram and runs in background. I would LOVE a program like this that just sets it this way (whatever method that may be) and then can close


----------



## theboundless (Oct 13, 2011)

Figured out the FIX, I had to change the permissions on the new wallpaper file to match the old wallpaper file, easily done with root explorer, I actually just checked every box


----------



## zondajag (Aug 22, 2011)

theboundless said:


> Figured out the FIX, I had to change the permissions on the new wallpaper file to match the old wallpaper file, easily done with root explorer, I actually just checked every box


I never had that problem myself. Didn't think permissions would mess things up. It's good you got it sorted. If it helps I used ES File Explorer with root privileges and that seemed to keep things working ok.


----------



## zondajag (Aug 22, 2011)

Anyone with any problems please add them to this thread provided you have already tried all of the above.


----------



## thomas1097 (Oct 15, 2011)

I've tried what you instructed to do but does not work. When I go into */com.android.settings/files/ there is no "wallpaper" file in the folder to replace. I renamed the image to "wallpaper" without the png ext and just placed it in the /files/ folder and nothing happens. I've fixed the permissions, converted the image to 1536x1024, etc. What am I missing after step 3?


----------



## CMartins (Sep 24, 2011)

Worked for me after rebooting. Using your image and all, looks good mate. Not the most user-friendly and fast way to do it but it works.


----------



## thomas1097 (Oct 15, 2011)

CMartins said:


> Worked for me after rebooting. Using your image and all, looks good mate. Not the most user-friendly and fast way to do it but it works.


Would you be so kind as to posting the exact steps of what you did to get this working? I have tried the instructions but as I mentioned, I cannot get it to work. When I go into /data/data/com.android.settings/files/ there is nothing in that folder to replace. Do you just edit your image and place it in there and reboot? After rebooting what else do you do?


----------



## hotshotz79 (Oct 16, 2011)

thomas1097 said:


> Would you be so kind as to posting the exact steps of what you did to get this working? I have tried the instructions but as I mentioned, I cannot get it to work. When I go into /data/data/com.android.settings/files/ there is nothing in that folder to replace. Do you just edit your image and place it in there and reboot? After rebooting what else do you do?


Hi i just did this.. thanks a lot for the tutorial

Steps I took;

1 - Search '1536x1024' on google
2 - Download image (if not png then install IrfanView, save as wallpaper.png)
3 - Rename wallpaper.png as wallpaper (removed .png)
4 - Connect TP, transfered wallpaper file to my SDCARD:\ (anywhere)
5 - Disconnect TP, run 'Root Explorer (I have v2.16)'
6 - On top Click on 'Mount R/W' once to change 'Mounted as r/o' to 'Mounted as r/w'(dont know if necessary)
7 - Navigate to sdcard folder, find your wallpaper file, hold and select 'Copy'
8 - Navigate back to data, then data again, then com.android.settings, then files folder
9 - Clicked on 'Paste'... overwrite = Yes
10 - Hold click on new overwrited wallpaper, choose Permission
11 - Set as your previous wallpaper permission;
_______ Read	Write	Execute
Owner	Y Y Y
Group	Y Y Y
Others N N Y

rest blank

12 - Hit ok
13 - Restart TP
14 - Worked... (for me atleast)


----------



## zondajag (Aug 22, 2011)

thomas1097 said:


> I've tried what you instructed to do but does not work. When I go into */com.android.settings/files/ there is no "wallpaper" file in the folder to replace. I renamed the image to "wallpaper" without the png ext and just placed it in the /files/ folder and nothing happens. I've fixed the permissions, converted the image to 1536x1024, etc. What am I missing after step 3?


Did you have a live wallpaper applied before by any chance? Perhaps the wallpaper file only exists when a wallpaper is applied.


----------



## thomas1097 (Oct 15, 2011)

hotshotz79 said:


> Hi i just did this.. thanks a lot for the tutorial
> 
> Steps I took;
> 
> ...


Yea, I did all of that exactly but it still doesnt work for me...=/ I think the problem is because when I navigate to /data/data/com.android.settings/files/ there was nothing in that folder to begin with so I could not replace anything, I just put the wallpaper file in there. Was there a wallpaper file already in yours?


----------



## thomas1097 (Oct 15, 2011)

zondajag said:


> Did you have a live wallpaper applied before by any chance? Perhaps the wallpaper file only exists when a wallpaper is applied.


Yes as a matter of fact I did have a live wallpaper on at the time. But I changed it to a regular wallpaper and then I went ahead with the instructions, but to no avail.

Update: I got it thanks to zondajag..I had a live wallpaper on before I did it thats why it wasnt showing up in the folder. fixed it now working flawlessly. Thanks bros!


----------



## hotshotz79 (Oct 16, 2011)

thomas1097 said:


> Yea, I did all of that exactly but it still doesnt work for me...=/ I think the problem is because when I navigate to /data/data/com.android.settings/files/ there was nothing in that folder to begin with so I could not replace anything, I just put the wallpaper file in there. Was there a wallpaper file already in yours?


yea mine was already there...
Last wallpaper i had was one of those ICS wallpaper... set as cropped via quickpic or some app i used...

I suggest two things;
1 - Make sure the file is 'wallpaper' not 'wallpaper.png'
2 - Set a regular wallpaper on your TP, restart... then re-try from Step 1


----------



## zondajag (Aug 22, 2011)

I think maybe when you have a live wallpaper applied android chooses not to use the file we paste in.
Make sure you have a normal wallpaper set before you proceed.

Update: Too late he fixed it! I'll add something to the guide so that this doesn't happen to someone else.


----------



## thomas1097 (Oct 15, 2011)

how do I post a screenshot?


----------



## Snow02 (Jun 14, 2011)

Why not just use the multipicture live wallpaper app?
http://market.android.com/details?id=org.tamanegi.wallpaper.multipicture


----------



## thomas1097 (Oct 15, 2011)

well, here is a link to my screenshot that I just made... C:\Users\TommY\Desktop\screenshot-1319557581659.html


----------



## FeloniusMonkey (Oct 20, 2011)

I used a *jpg *and I did not need to convert it to a png for it to work.


----------



## zondajag (Aug 22, 2011)

Snow02 said:


> Why not just use the multipicture live wallpaper app?
> http://market.androi...er.multipicture


Seems that uses scaling which takes a bit away from the image quality of the wallpaper. Also multipicture live wallpaper doesn't span all home screens properly (doesn't slow down scrolling of wallpaper to accommodate all the space and ends up repeating the beginning of the wallpaper to compensate)


----------



## hotshotz79 (Oct 16, 2011)

FeloniusMonkey said:


> I used a *jpg *and I did not need to convert it to a png for it to work.


I can confirm this..
I just downloaded a random .jpeg file - worked, didnt need to convert to png
but I did had to change permission..
(restart without permission addition didn't work.. had to change permission and restart.. worked)


----------



## zondajag (Aug 22, 2011)

FeloniusMonkey said:


> I used a *jpg *and I did not need to convert it to a png for it to work.


hmm I guess it accepts other formats too. I'll investigate further. Tell me about any formats it doesn't support. Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## thomas1097 (Oct 15, 2011)

FeloniusMonkey said:


> I used a *jpg *and I did not need to convert it to a png for it to work.


Did you notice any drop in quality or sharpness when using jpeg format?


----------



## zondajag (Aug 22, 2011)

thomas1097 said:


> Did you notice any drop in quality or sharpness when using jpeg format?


I wouldn't imagine the quality of the image you place there would change since android doesn't seem to alter the pasted image in order to use it as a wallpaper.


----------



## beardedspoooon (Oct 18, 2011)

Snow02 said:


> Why not just use the multipicture live wallpaper app?
> http://market.androi...er.multipicture


For me, it's too slow when transitioning from landscape to portrait and back again.

I followed the tutorial, worked fine for me.


----------



## talynone (Oct 25, 2011)

Here's a way to do it with a free market app:

Download Wallpaper Wizardrii

Once installed press the Menu button and go to Preferences->"HD Image Size" and set it to "1600", then set "Default Directory" to a folder on your device that contains your wallpapers.

A bunch of good tablet HD wallpapers can be found here.

Once your navigate to an image you like in the app, press the "Set" button and then press the "Fit Display" button.


----------



## zondajag (Aug 22, 2011)

talynone said:


> Here's a way to do it with a free market app:
> 
> Download Wallpaper Wizardrii
> 
> ...


I actually tried that one before. For most part it seemed quite useful but even on the lowest setting for compression and highest resolution there is some visual loss with that app. Compare the area behind the clock in the images below and you will see what I mean.
Also I grabbed the wallpaper file that Wizardrii generates in the files folder and the dimensions turn out to be 1536x960 which is just too short







so some cropping or stretching is still occurring unfortunately.









^^Using Wizardrii








^^The manual method


----------



## thesparky007 (Sep 29, 2011)

zondajag said:


> I actually tried that one before. For most part it seemed quite useful but even on the lowest setting for compression and highest resolution there is some visual loss with that app. Compare the area behind the clock in the images below and you will see what I mean.
> Also I grabbed the wallpaper file that Wizardrii generates in the files folder and the dimensions turn out to be 1536x960 which is just too short
> 
> 
> ...


dude what theme is that?! and how do i get the soft buttons replaced to look like the honeycomb ones?


----------



## zondajag (Aug 22, 2011)

thesparky007 said:


> dude what theme is that?! and how do i get the soft buttons replaced to look like the honeycomb ones?


The theme in the second screenshot is an older version of this ICS theme:

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1313722

but the ICS theme that I'm using right now (in the first screenshot) is this one here:

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=18623053

I'm using launcher pro with a theme I put together.
Switchpro widget for the band of switches up top.
Fancywidgets for the clockwidget with another skin I cobbled together.

Can't really release any of it since I'm not too sure who to get permission from


----------



## JMillion (Oct 21, 2011)

i definitely need to check this out. wallpaper been bothering me the most.


----------



## KenNashua (Oct 13, 2011)

Nice tip...what controlled how the cropping is done with the normal app? Seems like a bug that one has to go through these hoops.

Sent from my HP Touchpad using Tapatalk


----------



## khanning (Oct 29, 2011)

I just released an app into the Market called "HP Touchpad Wallpaper Applier". It hasn't shown up yet but you should see it shortly. I took inspiration from this thread. I used WallpaperManager to apply the wallpaper in the app, so you are not required to reboot or restart your launcher, and root isn't used. The app currently requires that you put your 1536x1024 images into the "/sdcard/touchpad_wallpapers" directory that is created on first launch. It WILL center-crop and resize images larger than 1536x1024, but for best results pre-crop your images on a computer and transfer them over.

Market Link


----------



## HankB (Aug 24, 2011)

Thanks for posting the correct resolution for a touchpad wallpaper. I need that.









I'm curious why not just do the long press on the background and load the wallpaper the official way? Does Android/CM degrade the image when done this way?

thanks,
hank


----------



## zondajag (Aug 22, 2011)

HankB said:


> Thanks for posting the correct resolution for a touchpad wallpaper. I need that.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thats the reason for this thread. Doing it the normal way android does it is no good


----------



## zondajag (Aug 22, 2011)

khanning said:


> I just released an app into the Market called "HP Touchpad Wallpaper Applier". It hasn't shown up yet but you should see it shortly. I took inspiration from this thread. I used WallpaperManager to apply the wallpaper in the app, so you are not required to reboot or restart your launcher, and root isn't used. The app currently requires that you put your 1536x1024 images into the "/sdcard/touchpad_wallpapers" directory that is created on first launch. It WILL center-crop and resize images larger than 1536x1024, but for best results pre-crop your images on a computer and transfer them over.
> 
> Market Link


DUDE this is great news. I'll try it out now. Will you put the source up someplace so CM devs can maybe use it for their next alpha?

This works brilliantly I have transferred the resultant image back to my computer and there is no degradation in quality! My only request is to be able to set the name of the wallpaper folder in question to whatever you want it to be but I guess thats minor. Thanks!! I will add this to the first post!! Happy Halloween


----------



## KenNashua (Oct 13, 2011)

The app is great! If the same scheme works on other tablets, the author should make it so the horizontal and vertical resolution can be a preference then it does the best resize/crop.

Sent from my HP Touchpad using Tapatalk


----------



## eliter1 (Oct 3, 2011)

Very nice! Thanks a lot!


----------



## kevguillot (Jul 25, 2011)

Yea great app thanks alot!!!!!!


----------



## khanning (Oct 29, 2011)

Just updated the app. Now you select a default directory on first launch. You can change the default directory from within the app afterwards. It now uses the file manager to choose the image rather than the ListView. I also fixed the "Out Of Memory" errors when trying to select very large images.

I would be happy to release the source code. I'm just going to go through and add comments, then I'll post it on github. Unfortunately it's not really a "fix" but more of a workaround. I thought the problem was the aspect ratio on the stock wallpaper selector. I think by default it try's to crop a 5:6 image but the touchpad calls for 2:3. I tried to change the gallery cropper to 2:3, but there was still noticeable quality loss. The only way to avoid the quality loss was to manually crop and scale the images using BitmapFactory and then apply the modified image via WallpaperManager.



KenNashua said:


> The app is great! If the same scheme works on other tablets, the author should make it so the horizontal and vertical resolution can be a preference then it does the best resize/crop.


I would be happy to implement this. Do you mean an option to rotate and crop and image if its portrait? Currently to make the image 2:3 the app trims either the height or the width, depending on which will cut the least off the image.


----------



## 9kracing (Jan 4, 2012)

Any way to get this working for CM9? The wallpapers is my biggest pet peeve


----------



## Executor (Jan 15, 2012)

Download and/or open the .zip for CM7. Extract FileManager.apk from system/app. Put it on your Touchpad and install it like any other app. Now the wallpaper applier will work.


----------



## 9kracing (Jan 4, 2012)

Executor said:


> Download and/or open the .zip for CM7. Extract FileManager.apk from system/app. Put it on your Touchpad and install it like any other app. Now the wallpaper applier will work.


Awesome, ty, this worked! However... the wallpapers don't seem to be any different than when I set them with quick pik... they still stretch in landscape. Oh well, thanks anyway.


----------

